# Roland - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 23
Etwas ganz anderes zu später Stunde, ein Portrait.
Es ist nicht meine Parade-Disziplin, aber eine kleine Abwechslung 
zu den ewigen Landschaften. Die Schwierigkeit war das Licht von zwei
Seiten und von unten.

Quite another late at night, a portrait.
It is not my prime-discipline, but a small change from the eternal
landscapes. The difficulty was the light from two sides and from below.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ernst this is fantastic! I think I like your portrait best of all. Wish I could do the quality of work you do. 

Ernst das ist fantastisch! Ich denke, ich mag Ihr Porträt am besten von allen. Wünschte, ich könnte die Qualität der Arbeit tun, was Sie tun.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice! I like it a lot Ernst, it's fantastic!
He reminds me to old boy scouts >.<


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great work Ernst... They say watercolor is the hardest medium.. and Portraiture is the hardest subject.. but you have combined both wonderfully! Awesome.

One tiny thing bothers me.. it seems too light under the brim of the hat.. not sure if it's the color you chose for the face.. just seems too light for a shadow area IMO

Wonderful use of color! Very stunning


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Danke an alle Besucher!
Thanks to all visitors!

Ich hatte geschrieben, dass die Lichtverhältnisse nicht optimal waren. 
Wir hatten dafür Licht von zwei Seiten und von unten, darum die dunkle 
Nase und viel Licht unter der Hutkrempe. Gut ich hätte es ändern können, 
aber meine Motive müssen immer ganz nahe am Original sein.

I had written that the lighting conditions were not optimal. We had this 
light from two sides and from below, so the dark nose and a lot of light 
under the brim of his hat. Well, I could have changed it, but my motives 
must always be very close to the original.

Ernst


----------

